# This qualifies as a pest



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

This is the second coyote I have killed at my pond. Both times they had a deer trapped in the pond . Once the deer is in the pond they keep going around the pond to keep the deer from escaping. The coyotes are so fixed on the deer they don’t even notice me leaving the house and going to the shop to get a rifle. Easy pickings then at about 75 yards. The deer look relieved when the coyote is dead.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I get the same way around food... You put pizza down and that's all I see... Lol. We get them all the time by me... They like to window shop my sheep from the fenceline. They actually have a habit of sitting on top of the round bales and looking around for food. I got one at night last fall off the top of one at 160yds....couldn't believe my luck. Good shooting btw.


----------

